# Look at my Walmart find!



## 1973rx3 (Mar 8, 2012)

Check it out?  


.  Jaja, just kidding it's a custom I came up with.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 8, 2012)

Pretty snazzy, makes me want to sing the Star Spangled Banner! 
Darcie


----------



## kram (Mar 10, 2012)

Great bike for Evel Knievel's great-grandkids?!


----------



## joek0044 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Seat*



1973rx3 said:


> Check it out?  View attachment 45119.  Jaja, just kidding it's a custom I came up with.




If that seat is am original Schwinn like it looks it is worth some big bucks!!


----------



## 1973rx3 (Mar 11, 2012)

joek0044 said:


> If that seat is am original Schwinn like it looks it is worth some big bucks!!




Oh! It's an original schwinn 1976 accessory banana seat.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 21, 2012)

*Walmart Stingray*

How about this "limited" edition black stingray..."Rare" find!!!.....


----------



## azcottonpicker (Apr 17, 2012)

*Kidding*

I had to buy this back then to re-engineer it a bit to look more classic style and added S2/S7 wheels NOS...It also has NOS shimano {1978} disk brake,NOS hardware,NOS fender {1978} and has the same front fender it came with...Rides so sweet but not as solid as a chicago made stingray...





azcottonpicker said:


> How about this "limited" edition black stingray..."Rare" find!!!.....View attachment 46413


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool bike but if that was actually sold by Wally Whirled it would need to be painted in the colors of the Chinese commie flag as that's where it would've been made!


----------



## Sambikeman (Apr 27, 2012)

*Black Custom*

................... azcottonpicker ...............You did a GREAT job on the black STINGRAY.... Super Nice .....


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice bike!


----------



## azcottonpicker (May 9, 2012)

*Thanks Guys*

Surprisly it rides very nice! with a little re-engeering for a $68.88 walmart bike..All hardware {bearings} were replaced using NOS schwinn...Changed the springer fork with a "Sunlite" springer with a vintage yolk and heavy duty spring and steering tube from a 1998-1999 krate springer..






Sambikeman said:


> ................... azcottonpicker ...............You did a GREAT job on the black STINGRAY.... Super Nice .....


----------

